# Vallecito Accident



## floaty22 (Dec 3, 2003)

Regrettfully I have to report an unfortunate circumstance that happenned today around 1pm. A crew of 4 kayakers started just before another group of 3. The first group started at 12:15 pm. The second group started shortly after, but an exact time is unknown. The flow was 450cfs. The first group made the run without a hitch and stopped at every rapid to look for new wood and scout even though they were veterans of the run. 
A friend of the first group approached us at the take out and relayed the message that a kayaker was missing in the gorge. We scrambled safety gear and headed up. Search and rescue arrived just as we were going up. They responded within five minutes. Two of us were chosen to help up top. After searching both sides of the gorge for about 30 minutes a helicopter arrived and began looking. Rope teams, police, search and rescue, fire, and forest service law enforcement were all there doing what they could.
After directing them to the scene, the boat and paddle were found but no kayaker. The boat flushed down after three hours of being stuck in the entrance falls pool, above trashcan. No kayaker has been found as of 6:30 pm and is now presumed gone.
The kayakers in the group explained the scenario. The swimmer swam through trashcan after numerous attempts to save him from the pool at entrance falls where he pulled. They got in their boats to try and catch him in the pool before pick-up-sticks, but he had disappeared. they did not see him for the rest of their quick exit through the gorge. 
The kayaker was Adam. I do not know much about Adam except that he was from boulder.
I am incredibly sorry to report this, but the group felt that since the family was notified it would be prudent to tell friends. I do not want to give a last name and will leave that to someone who knew him much better than myself. 
I was told that Adam was an expert kayaker with the skills to handle Vallecito. It was his first time down and may not have scouted the gorge. I think that he respected the power of the river just as much as anyone could from the way he talked about the run at the put-in and seemed confident. I think that there was a combination of many uncontrolable and controlable things that lead to this disaster. 
Our discussion this afternoon was surrounded in circumstance, but the main theme was just that anything can go wrong at any time. Please be ready for it. Do your homework if you are going to run something of this caliber at this level of water. This is serious and could change everything. I don't want anyone to feel this sadness for the loss of such a life. I cannot imagine what his good friends and family feel. 
His friend at the scene felt that this post would help keep other people from finding themselves in this position and all of us agreed. Please keep this in your mind next time you are on the water. Be safe, Johnny


----------



## B.I.G.D. (Mar 1, 2005)

First of all, my condolences to Adam's friends and family. 

I just spoke with the helicopter pilot from search and rescue, and he told me that Adam was last seen floating down the left side of the river at the bend below the slide part of Trash Can. 

I gave this information to the pilot but thought it might also be useful for those looking for Adam tomorrow (I would go there but I'm safety boating tomorrow). 

There is a boof between Trash Can and Pick Up Sticks. Nearly everyone runs it river right, however, there is a slot between the left wall and the boulder that makes the boof. In that slot is a seive. If Adam had made it past Pick Up Sticks, he would have been found before Fuzzy Bunny. 

I think kayakers should look for Adam in that sieve. Kayakers will have to catch the river left eddy after the boof to be able to look back up into the seive for signs of the orange lifejacket. Sorry for the grim description, but it might prove useful. 

Once again, my best wishes to Adam's friends and family.

Fullmer


----------



## onefatdog (Oct 25, 2003)

anybody know adam's last name?


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Thanks for the post Johnny.

So sorry to his family and friends. What a sad day.

Here is the first Herald article.

Durango Herald Online
http://lnk4.us/heen


----------



## Ritter (Nov 6, 2003)

This is a huge loss to the boating community. My thoughts and prayers are with family and friends.


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

I don't think that I knew Adam but I wanted to extend my prayers to the friends and family and send my condolences as well. It's a tragic day in the whitewater community. 

Sincerely,

Scott McCorvey


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Just wanted everyone to know Adam was a great and very intense man. He was always smiling and very optimistic in life and boating. He was loved and respected by the folks who paddled with him. He was a great Kayaker, and vallecito was well in his capabilities.

RIP- Adam

your friend Gary E


----------



## mjm (May 28, 2006)

*Adam*

I'm finding it hard to believe that Adam is gone. He is much larger than life itself and I won't accept his death until they find a body, trust me, he's tougher than any of us. Adam is a 5+ boater and an even better man. Please find him. My prayers are with those who are also suffering.


----------



## sedgie28 (May 28, 2006)

Adam Barron is his name


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*RIP Adam*

All day I've been hoping that it was someone different- someone I didn't know- someone besides Adam B. Wow, I'm at a loss. Adam came into the state like a hurricane. He wanted the goods as soon as I met him. He lived for the moment, paddled like it was his job, he loved life, his friends, and kayaking. I'll miss the visits and the stories. Adam left behind a lot of friends and paddling buddies- just like a hurricane anyone that got into Adam's path felt his impact. He'll be missed dearly.

-Don


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

I've only met Adam once, standing above Whiteline. He gave me exactly the inspiration that I needed. Thanks Adam. RIP.
Joe


----------



## dregina (Dec 6, 2003)

*RIP Adam*

Nearly everyone in the Front Range boating community knows what a great boater Adam was. But he was a gifted athlete in many other ways too. Whether he was tele-skiing, mountain biking, road biking, or playing soccer, he was in his element when he was charging hard. It was not at all uncommon for him to go out cross-country skiing at night (by headlamp) after a day of downhill skiing. His skills were amazing, both in the water and on the snow. He was an inspiration (both as an athlete and as a person) to all who had the opportunity to boat with him. He had an air of confidence that was infectuous, and a positive outlook on life that should be a model for many others. He thrived on the hardest rivers in CO, NM and CA, and we will all miss him dearly.
I remember a run down Bear Creek, just Adam and I. He was leading me down a new and difficult (for me) run. His confidence in my abilities made me a better boater that day, and his judgement and character impressed me deeply. 
My condolences go out to all of his friends and family. My thoughts are with you!
Darren Regina (D3)


----------



## sdg (May 29, 2006)

*missing bigwater*

Adam was Class V+ in everything he did... His enthusiasm for life was unmatched by anyone I've ever encountered. He was always positive, encouraging and confident in everything he did. 

Adam dreamed big and went bigger. He was one of those guys who knows everyone...everywhere. It never ceased to amaze me who Adam knew. His skiing and college friendships ran deep. His buddies seemed to be around every corner. "Barron!!!" - people would yell from the ski lifts as Adam + friends rocketed down the slopes. 

Like several others on this forum, I was in complete disbelief when I heard the news Sat AM. Not this Adam. He was tough as nails. He was unbreakable. I would crash hard when skiing with him, not him. I would take a swim kayaking, not him. I would shatter my wrist trying to follow him a high speed down a winding singletrack...not him. not Adam B. I had to call his closest friend immediately to confirm. "I wish I could tell you it was an Adam we don't know. But it wasn't. He's gone."

We'll miss you Adam. -- Your grin. Your laugh. And your huge heart. --


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Here is todays followup article

Durango Herald Online
http://lnk4.us/xuSm

I am actually impressed they didn't try to sensationalize this too much or make judgement statements in this article. I am also very impressed that the article mentions the county is placing the flyover photos on their website for public education instead of calling for restrictions. Thats awesome.


----------



## onefatdog (Oct 25, 2003)

when i saw the first posts i too was hoped it wasn't my buddy adam barron. no way, there are only a handfull of people who paddle comfortably at that level on those runs, and adam was one. it's very hard to believe he's gone. 
always a pleasure to paddle with.
he was very close to his family and friends. he will be sorely missed.
rest in peace adam.
nathan


----------



## floaty22 (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey everybody, I am so sad for all the people that will never feel what you all have felt through Adam. Down here we have all been driving up to Valle and looking everywhere for Adam. There are some Durangotangs that have been camping at the takeout and hoping for the best scenario. I spent a few hours myself in the gorge today going over everything I could. We are still pushing forward with this. Even though the paper says that a formal search has been suspended we are still looking, even the search and rescue personel. I just wanted everybody to know that we haven't given up. Johnny


----------



## mjm (May 28, 2006)

*thanks*

Thank you for not giving up on Adam. If I weren't 1,500 miles away I'd be there with you - sadly, I'm still two days away from CO. 

I started a new topic about Adam's memorial - but in case you missed it: Wednesday (May 31st) in Boulder at Chataqua Park (the amphitheater, I think) at 3pm. If any of this information changes, I will post again. m


----------



## tsavo (Aug 25, 2004)

*memorial for Adam*

mjm,

Do you think people would be receptive to 9 news showing up at the Memorial???? T. Cole


----------



## mjm (May 28, 2006)

I think the news showing up would suck. However, given that the date was just set and it's two days from now - I don't think his loved ones would feel too great if none of his friends and paddling buddies made it because they didn't know about it. I'm sure you could contact the site administrator and have it removed if you think news reading these posts and showing up is worse.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

To all...

It's been really rough hearing the news yesterday about Adam. We were supposed to paddle together this weekend, but our plans got tangled up and I went to OBJ... He went to Durango....

I am his neighbor, his paddling partner, and very close friend. Adam is everything that has been mentioned here and tons more. Everyone should feel honored to know someone with half of Adams dedication to his friends and family, his sunny smile, funny laugh (unmistakeable) and caliber of athleticism. He is a GIANT among athletes and without a doubt one of the best paddlers I had ever had the opportunity to be with.

For those who never met him, just know that we all just lost a huge and soaring personality. For those that did know and love him, I am very sorry for you all. I really did love the guy. Just the simple but important things in life such as ensuring my wife was well cared for when I was out of town (he would actually bring cookie dough over and use our oven to make a batch of cookies... then once done, he would take out the garbage and head home with a couple of the cookies he had just made). Adam was the kind of guy that I am way proud to have ever met let alone call a close friend.

I am going to miss you terribly Adam... and it tore my heart to pieces a minute ago when I put your belongings in your garage for the last time. I am missing you already and am just flat out sad to never see you again.

Please everyone take a minute to tell your friends how much you care about them... I just had that conversation with Adam when we were on our first overnighter trip in Cali last week on Mill Creek. I told him that he was someone that my wife and I considered a family member and that he was really appreciated. Looking back on it now... its a bit spooky. But I am soooo glad that he really knew how I felt about him.

We as kayakers take risks daily... risks that most people would never experience ever in a full life. Risks are OK, and although I am going to miss Adam tremendously, there is a level of calmness knowing that he never stopped being who he was to the last second.

Adam was FULL ON in everything he did... and now, for those lucky enough to to have known him, be sure to cherish those memories. Also please practice extensive river safety, paddle hard and with confidence... and treat each day like Adam did...

Your friend forever
Marty Cronin


----------



## shawnh (Jun 10, 2004)

*Adam - last good bye*

I am half way around the world in Singapore for work when my brother Travis called me. He says in calm sad voice "Adam died this weekend"...
My heart starts pounding and I feel short of breath. He must be joking. But he wasn't. He relates the pieces of the story about how things went wrong while I listen in disbelief. Adam is gone. No more weekday calls from Adam "hey Shawn, Pete and I are gonna run SSV tonight...you in?" And my response, "of course". I look at Adams number in my contacts on my cell phone...what do I do with that...should I call him...who will answer.

Over the last couple of years I have gotten to know Adam and have really come to appreciate him. We have frequenlty skiied and kayaked together. Adam was one of the friedliest, most genuine people I have had the pleasure of making friends with. He was also a rock...one of the most greceful, powerful and focused boaters I have boated with. I could look to Adam for guidance, river knowledge and reassurance. All of this in a guy who always smiled, never bragged and was first on the scene with a helping hand. Our friendship was really strarting to grow. Today I lost all of this and I am sad and confused.

Like any of us who were close to Adam, I am searching for answers and meaning in his death. Why him? Why not me? Why on this run? How could this happen to such a skilled and disciplined boather? I wrestle with what I should do now that Adam is gone. How should I change my boating, my risk taking, my life? If this could happen to Adam, it could happen to any of us...to me. The more I dig for answers and meaning, more they evade me until I finally settle on what must be my answer...

It is not in death that Adam has created meaning, but in how he lived.

In the short time I knew Adam, he brought a lot to my life in the form of friendship. What a guy! I can only imagine what he has brought to the lives of those who knew for much long or even for his entire life. How much he has enriched all of us. What is really sad is that his death brings to an end the ongoing enrichment. That knowledge is the void I am feeling now and nothing I can do will fill it. Time will pass, people will move on, but I truly hope that the great memories of getting to know Adam will not depart me.

Last week having just run SSV together, Adam commented that he must have run SSV over 100 times. This was his creek, he loved it and I will now always think of him when I paddle it. Adam buddy, safe journey and we'll see you on SSV soon.


----------



## Ken C (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm posting for two reasons. 

One, to bounce this back to the top.

Two, I recognize this is extremely traumatic for parties envolved, but would love ot hear a very breif explanation of what happened. Right now I'm just working from my knowledge of the gorge and assuming he was caught in the grabby recirculation at entrance falls. I've run it much lower and hd to paddle like crazy after a poor boof. 

Thanks,

If it's too soon, tell me to shut up.

I'll be boating in Colorado in the next two weeks and will spend a couple days on the search if formalized efforts don't prove fruitful in the interim. To those doing the search, be careful in there.

Ken


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

There is a accident report written. It just needs to run through the other person in the party. You will know all of the events of the day soon enough. They are just making sure the events are all correct and try to keep the rightous ones from spouting about weekend warriors and other, could've should'ves out of this situation. Be safe
Gary


----------



## Ken C (Oct 21, 2003)

*Bravery*

The fact that he paddled back in there says it all.


----------



## yoli046 (Jun 5, 2006)

Adam and my sister were super super close. He was her closest guy friend. I visited CO over my spring break and had the pleasure of meeting him. He was by far one of the nicest guys I've ever met.

To quote my sister: "Adam is the one I would talk to if something like this happened. and I can't."

Even those who didn't know you well are hurting and miss you, Adam. My sister lost an incredible friend. 

Jenna


----------

